# No adblock in Firefox



## macondo (May 25, 2020)

None of them work!


----------



## Minbari (May 25, 2020)

uBlock Origin is much better the Adblock. Did you try to reset/restart www/firefox with add-ons disabled?


----------



## macondo (May 25, 2020)

sorry for the delay, my kbd went south, switched boxes, now it's working


----------



## trev (May 29, 2020)

Another happy Ublock Origin user on both Firefox and SeaMonkey.


----------



## takumi (May 29, 2020)

I suggest to you, block websites with your hosts file.

Take a look on this, to get more info: https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts


----------

